# Snow melting machines?



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Anyone own one or run one? Are they worth the investment vs loader and trucking snow away?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

talk to jd dave, i believe he has one in his signature pic, so i bet he usees one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=58058&highlight=snow+melters


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

buckwheat_la;959958 said:


> talk to jd dave, i believe he has one in his signature pic, so i bet he usees one.


SORRY, i got my pics mixed up, jd dave doesn't have one, BUT delldoug does


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

QUOTE=buckwheat_la;960043]SORRY, i got my pics mixed up, jd dave doesn't have one, BUT delldoug does[/QUOTE]
Nothing?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

have you talked to dell doug yet, or Neige, he also has one, also have you done a search yet, there are a couple people with them, and surprisingly lots of info here on plowsite


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

getting used to blackberry and its search options and trying hard to read that tiny screen. What are you doing up yet? Later and thanks.


----------

